# Finally milling again



## West River WoodWorks (Feb 20, 2016)

Its wonderful to be milling again and in February! 12 foot walnut log, not huge but a good refresher.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2016)

I never figured out how to mill with my hands in my pockets. If you teach me that trick maybe I can come north and mill some logs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 20, 2016)

I am ready for the milling to begin here. I wish I had a few logs like that. They would not be refresher logs as I do do not have much milling time in yet, hope to get that this year.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 20, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> I am ready for the milling to begin here. I wish I had a few logs like that. They would not be refresher logs as I do do not have much milling time in yet, hope to get that this year.[/QUOT toms got his remote control in there --us Yankees adapt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Feb 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I never figured out how to mill with my hands in my pockets. If you teach me that trick maybe I can come north and mill some logs.


The wind was so strong it kept blowing the mill head into the log, I had the home owner hold it in place. It was 60 degrees, no freezing while milling today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Feb 20, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> I am ready for the milling to begin here. I wish I had a few logs like that. They would not be refresher logs as I do do not have much milling time in yet, hope to get that this year.


Hey David, I don't have much experience either. It was just a nice size log, so it didn't wear me out so fast.
Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 20, 2016)

@West River WoodWorks it does look like a nice log . I have a walnut log close to 12 inch diameter and 8 feet length that has been down for quite awhile . Hope to open it up soon and see if I bought anything of any value. I only wish I would have started doing the milling many years ago. Kinda like Grand children---If I had know they were so much fun I would of had them first.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 20, 2016)

Great start for the new year! Looking forward to seeing more logs cracked open. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 20, 2016)

I've sawn a few logs already, but looking at a dozen of them sitting in the driveway is nearly killing me. If I don't make a run for the big city tomorrow, I may have a friend come out and help get some sawn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I never figured out how to mill with my hands in my pockets. If you teach me that trick maybe I can come north and mill some logs.


Beautiful wood and damn, my man here make it look so easy.


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I never figured out how to mill with my hands in my pockets. If you teach me that trick maybe I can come north and mill some logs.


Looks like he is in the planning mode and I always believed a job well planned is half done.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 26, 2016)

justallan said:


> I've sawn a few logs already, but looking at a dozen of them sitting in the driveway is nearly killing me. If I don't make a run for the big city tomorrow, I may have a friend come out and help get some sawn.


I didnt know they had big cities in Montana @justallan! Big sky, sure. Dont remember big cities.


----------



## justallan (Feb 26, 2016)

@hmmvbreaker I've been up here long enough that Miles City, MT. is big with 8,500, I think it is. The real big city would be Billings with over 100,000.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 26, 2016)

@justallan I know. I worked for a guy in cut bank, Mt. It was 3hrs round trip to walmart!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

